# Master Plumbers test



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I found out yesterday that I did pass my Master Plumbers test on the 27th Feb.
Thanks for all the help on questions I had.
Larry :thumbup:


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

***


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations, That feels really sweet doesn't it? :thumbsup:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Good to hear, glad I was able to get you some reading material to you. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Good job. Now run out and buy a van and start a business advertising lowest prices. Naah, just kidding.


Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Congratulations.

3/4


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

congrats.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

How did you do?

What do they ask you?

We dont have a masters here, just a journeyman exam.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> How did you do?
> 
> What do they ask you?
> 
> We dont have a masters here, just a journeyman exam.


 
Let us know some of the question they threw at you.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> Well I found out yesterday that I did pass my Master Plumbers test on the 27th Feb.
> Thanks for all the help on questions I had.
> Larry :thumbup:


:thumbup: *PASSED MINE ON 6-26-10.... AWESOME FEELIN'!!*​


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations!! :thumbup: Tell us about the exam. Two parts? How many questions? Did you have to do isometric drawings?


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Congratulations!! :thumbup: Tell us about the exam. Two parts? How many questions? Did you have to do isometric drawings?


Yes two parts... 
Plumbing: Contractor & Gas (80 questions)
Plumbing: Business & Law (50 questions)

Yes at the the isometrics. I tested under the 2006 and the isometrics were just that. Now (on the 2009) they have an optional screen that you can look at that has blueprints so that the isometrics are clearer. When I tested the first time I did not study what so ever... I had passed both of my inspectors and journeymans- first try. The contractors is indeed the hardest test in Oklahoma, atleast it was for me. The isometrics was my worst area when I tested the first time- the new layout helped alot.
*I HATE ISOMETRICS!!*


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

3part quiz in Alabama (1996).

1. Code Questions.
2. Isometrics.
3. Sizing Pipes (Water & DWV).


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Still the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Christina said:


> Yes two parts...
> Plumbing: Contractor & Gas (80 questions)
> Plumbing: Business & Law (50 questions)
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't draw an isometric to save my life when I was a journeyman. I practiced so much that I actually got quite good at them and starting liking them. FL master exam has (5) iso. drawings with (1) being a two-story bldg. Iso. drawings are worth 50 points on part I test. Part I and part II are 16 hrs. long over a two day span. Pretty intimidating test. Part I (trade knowledge) tests us on 6 different code books.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I couldn't draw an isometric to save my life when I was a journeyman. I practiced so much that I actually got quite good at them and starting liking them. FL master exam has (5) iso. drawings with (1) being a two-story bldg. Iso. drawings are worth 50 points on part I test. Part I and part II are 16 hrs. long over a two day span. Pretty intimidating test. Part I (trade knowledge) tests us on 6 different code books.


Damn that is dang big bucks for 6 different code study material.
How does that work? What code do you know to go by. :no:
I am confused, of course it don't take much to confuse me


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

lpayne1234 said:


> Damn that is dang big bucks for 6 different code study material.
> How does that work? What code do you know to go by. :no:
> I am confused, of course it don't take much to confuse me


We use the 2007 Florida code which is based on Int'l. plumbing code. The Fla. state exam tests us on 1. Plumbing code 2. Fuel gas code 3. Medical gas code (NFPA 99) 4. Fire standpipe code (NFPA 14) 5. Solar water and pool heating (Fl. Solar Energy Center- division of Univ. of Central Fl.) 6. On-Site Sewage Treatment and Disposal (Septic tanks, drainfields, etc.) written by Fl. state Dept. of Health. Those 6 code books are what an applicant is tested on as well as plumbing math and there are (5) isometric drawings. Total questions on first test: 120 plus the (5) isos. The second exam covers business law, OSHA law, tax law, contract law, lien law, license law and accounting. Total questions on second test: 120.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

sounds thorough :thumbup:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Here in Georgia all we have to do is be able to red an rite legabl and spit tobacey reel gud :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Here in Georgia all we have to do is be able to red an rite legabl and spit tobacey reel gud :laughing:


 
Does Georgia have a master plumbing license? Someone on this site said that in Illinois they only have a journeyman license.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Does Georgia have a master plumbing license? Someone on this site said that in Illinois they only have a journeyman license.


Yea, we have Master, both restricted & unrestricted.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

When I took my masters the answer to the drawings was BDCCC stayed the same for years back in 70s


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Yea, we have Master, both restricted & unrestricted.


 
Restricted? Unrestricted? Explain please. Here in FL we have active and inactive status. Active means one can apply for permits. Inactive status cannot pull permits.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm glad Oklahoma finally added business law and OSHA to the test. When I tested they still had a shop test and you had to actually draw the drains, vents and water for a 5 story building. You spent most of the day at the health department taking a contractor's exam. Great for the technical side, worthless for a contractor.

I thought it was the beginning of the end when they eliminated the shop test and made it all multiple choice. To top it off, it is all open book too. And with all that the fail rate for first timers is still really high. I've worked with several people going through the Oklahoma test and it is almost impossible to pass if you don't know the absolute letter of the code or where to find it really fast in the book. Otherwise you'll not have enough time to get through all the questions. Good job Christina.

I do wish they would require passing on each section rather than scoring the test as a whole.

Congrats to lpayne...now your real work begins.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I'm glad Oklahoma finally added business law and OSHA to the test. When I tested they still had a shop test and you had to actually draw the drains, vents and water for a 5 story building. You spent most of the day at the health department taking a contractor's exam. Great for the technical side, worthless for a contractor.
> 
> I thought it was the beginning of the end when they eliminated the shop test and made it all multiple choice. To top it off, it is all open book too. And with all that the fail rate for first timers is still really high. I've worked with several people going through the Oklahoma test and it is almost impossible to pass if you don't know the absolute letter of the code or where to find it really fast in the book. Otherwise you'll not have enough time to get through all the questions. Good job Christina.
> 
> ...


FL state exam is also open book, all multiple choice. There are (5) lengthy isometric drawings. I've heard our fail rate is 60-70% for first time test-takers. FL exam isn't easy. I passed 1st time, but I studied like I was going to college. ( I studied nearly every day for 6 mos. straight ). I got 3 hours of sleep the night before the trade knowledge part (we have 2 parts to exam)


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I'm glad Oklahoma finally added business law and OSHA to the test. When I tested they still had a shop test and you had to actually draw the drains, vents and water for a 5 story building. You spent most of the day at the health department taking a contractor's exam. Great for the technical side, worthless for a contractor.
> 
> I thought it was the beginning of the end when they eliminated the shop test and made it all multiple choice. To top it off, it is all open book too. And with all that the fail rate for first timers is still really high. I've worked with several people going through the Oklahoma test and it is almost impossible to pass if you don't know the absolute letter of the code or where to find it really fast in the book. Otherwise you'll not have enough time to get through all the questions. Good job Christina.
> 
> ...


I took the test not too long ago. Passed 1st time, but it was no cake walk. Time flies in the test room. Think you do have to pass each section. You get a grade on both business and law as well as the plumbing and gas.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Restricted? Unrestricted? Explain please. Here in FL we have active and inactive status. Active means one can apply for permits. Inactive status cannot pull permits.


Master Plumber Class I licenses shall be *restricted* to plumbing involving single-family dwellings and one-level dwellings designed for not more than two families and commercial structures not to exceed 10,000 square feet in area.

Master Plumber Class II
licenses shall be unrestricted.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats.. I took mine on June 6th and 7th, 2001 2 day test, consiting of:

​The applicant for a Master Plumber License (the "applicant") will be tested on his or her knowledge and understanding of the proper installation of commercial and residential plumbing systems. The examination relates to work performed and decisions made on the job by a Master Plumber. The examination consists of: 
• 210 written multiple choice questions; including 
o 60 questions based on Plumbing Codes; 
o 25 questions based on the Plumbing Codes, specific to water heater installation; 
o 25 questions on the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) Code Federal Regulations; 
o 25 questions on the Texas Accessibility Standards (TAS), as they apply to plumbing fixture installations; 
o 25 questions on Liquefied Petroleum Gas piping installation; 
o 25 questions on Plumbing Related Mathematics; and 
o 25 questions on the Plumbing License Law and Board Rules; 
• 1 Fuel Gas Pipe Sizing chart; 
• 1 Water Pipe Sizing chart; 
• 1 Gas Fueled Appliance Vent Sizing chart; 
• 1 Drainage System Pipe Sizing chart; and 
• design of a three story sanitary drainage and vent system for sixteen (16) plumbing fixtures. 

8 to 5 with and hour lunch, finished by 10:15 on day 2, first one done out of 4 taking the masters test. Started the day my 1st grandchild was born


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations Texas master plumber. After passing the state exam, it feels like a great weight was lifted off you. :thumbsup:


----------

